# sons first buck



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

my son got his first buck last sat. he was a happy camper it was a nice 6 pointer


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG! Congrats deano's son! Good shootn ! Nicw Buck!
You got a good hunt partner deano
:need aplause icon here


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!*

Awesome!! Congrats on your first buck!!!!
Heres to a life long hunting partner!!!:beer:

May I ask what he shot it with?? Details appreciated.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!! Great job. The smile says it all.


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Good job there young man,still got me beat!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats to him! And congrats to you for getting him out there.


----------

